# Yesterday and Today...C'mon join in!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Post two pictures. One as a puppy and one from today (not necessarily "this" day, just recent).
If you didn't have your pooch as a puppy, then post one from when you got him/her.
It would be fun to see how they've changed.

Gunner at 8 weeks old:









And at 2 1/2:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven the day after I got her at 12 weeks.









Yesterday at almost 3.5 yrs old. Notice the gray


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Last Sept.









Last Week.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Post two pictures. One as a puppy and one from today (not necessarily "this" day, just recent).
> If you didn't have your pooch as a puppy, then post one from when you got him/her.
> It would be fun to see how they've changed.
> 
> ...



ARE YOU 100% POSITIVE that is the same dog??? OMG! That is more of a coat change than my sable went through! Holy Mackerel!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac Mar 2010









Mac April 2011


----------



## Otto's Family (Oct 7, 2010)

Otto at 8 Weeks and 8 Months


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Max :wub:



















Max is around 2 1/2 y.o.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Im at work so I only have 1 recent picture and it has the other 2 dogs in it.
8 or 9 weeks old and just the other day at 16 months old.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Otto's Family said:


> Otto at 8 Weeks and 8 Months


Otto is SO ADORABLE!!! Love the puppy picture! What a face!! :wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> ARE YOU 100% POSITIVE that is the same dog??? OMG! That is more of a coat change than my sable went through! Holy Mackerel!!


Unless someone swapped him out.  I should have posted one where you can see his coat more in the back. 

How's this?
9 weeks:









Today:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Max :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS!!!!! He is stunning!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheyenne at 8 weeks, and just short of 5 months.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Unless someone swapped him out.  I should have posted one where you can see his coat more in the back.


Holy cow man, someone must have, that is ONE HECK OF A CHANGE!!! :wub: Love that change!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna at 8 weeks:









and 10 1/2 months (last week):


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz at 8 weeks and











Jazz at 1 year


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


>


OH WOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW.......:wub::wub: Where is the drooly emoticon?!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Also, post if you want, pictures of their faces. Gunner had a completely dark mask as a pup and it's lightened considerably.
I love seeing how their faces have changed as well.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> OH WOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW.......:wub::wub: Where is the drooly emoticon?!


I SO agree! Yowza!!!!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Also, post if you want, pictures of their faces. Gunner had a completely dark mask as a pup and it's lightened considerably.
> I love seeing how their faces have changed as well.


Wow! Gunner has definitely lighted up!! But a handsome boy, nonetheless!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz says thank you! That's quite a change in Gunner's mask! He's gorgeous


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Gunnar then and now, the first one is just shy of 12 weeks and at 3 1/2 years.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> Jazz says thank you! That's quite a change in Gunner's mask! He's gorgeous


Thanks. 
I know, I look back on pictures and swear that's not my dog. 
I didn't like the dark mask so much. Some people do, but I was just glad it lightened somewhat.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> Gunnar then and now, the first one is just shy of 12 weeks and at 3 1/2 years.


His face lightened quite a bit too. And he's so handsome as well. :wub:


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley at 8 weeks...








and last week at 5 months. They sure do change, don't they?!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> Gunnar then and now, the first one is just shy of 12 weeks and at 3 1/2 years.


All the dogs on here are beautiful, Gunner is stunning too!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww, Harley is such a cutie!

My friend just got a long coat, so I love seeing how they change.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Awww, Harley is such a cutie!
> 
> My friend just got a long coat, so I love seeing how they change.


I'm not sure if Harley is a true long coat? He has curly hair on his back and it isn't very long (not like the LC on here).


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

HeyJude said:


> All the dogs on here are beautiful, Gunner is stunning too!


I agree, all the dogs are gorgeous. Forgive me if I haven't said that on everyone's picture who has posted.
It's implied!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> His face lightened quite a bit too. And he's so handsome as well. :wub:


This is Gunnar in the middle, I don't know what age, but he really looks different in this one, I can't believe he's the same dog.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

HeyJude said:


> I'm not sure if Harley is a true long coat? He has curly hair on his back and it isn't very long (not like the LC on here).


Oops, sorry. I assumed he was. I'm certainly not an expert on long coats. I just thought perhaps he was because of the furry ears.
Either way, he's a stunner! :wub:
But my friends new pup is likely a LC (not really sure yet) and she looks like Harley's puppy pic.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I've had dogs all my life...all breeds. But it still amazes me how much the coats of GSDs change! It is truly amazing! Never saw that with any other breed!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> This is Gunnar in the middle, I don't know what age, but he really looks different in this one, I can't believe he's the same dog.


Yes, totally different. Wow! Isn't is amazing how their colors change?

I wanted a black and red. Gunner started out more black and tan, then some red popped through. Some days he looks more red, some more tan. 
So now I think he's a black/red/tan.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta @ 12 weeks old when i brought her home.











And shasta a few days ago. . . (playing with riley)


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

This is Kane, the day after I got him.:wub: 8 weeks old.










And now a 2yrold.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

*My two*

Lexi (GSD/Mastiff Mix) as a baby









Lexi now









Zeus as a baby









Zeus now









And a fun pic of my friend Victoria my two dogs Lexi and Zeus and her two dobermans Maxine and Titan


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

at 4 months when we got her






dont have any real recent ones but this is jasmine at her birthday party in march


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's Jamie Lee the day I brought her home she was 9 wks. old:









Here she is last month at 10 mths.:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

HeyJude said:


> All the dogs on here are beautiful, Gunner is stunning too!


I second this!


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Capone @ 13 weeks



Capone @ 1 year


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sofie then and now

















Jack then and now


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

What a fun thread!!

Kimber at 8 weeks









He's not quite at his "after" age, so here he is at 4.5 months (pic taken last weekend)


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

CPH said:


> Capone @ 13 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Capone @ 1 year


Beautiful GSD and I LOVE the name Capone too!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Just a word of caution. Some of the pictures are very large and likely over the 800x600 limit and may be deleted. 
Make sure you post them at the allowed size .


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Fun thread! Adorable pups growing into gorgeous dogs. 

Rumi @ 8 weeks











Last month @ 8 months


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Oops, sorry. I assumed he was. I'm certainly not an expert on long coats. I just thought perhaps he was because of the furry ears.
> Either way, he's a stunner! :wub:
> But my friends new pup is likely a LC (not really sure yet) and she looks like Harley's puppy pic.


No reason to be sorry. I've just never seen a LC in person and I'm not sure what they are suppose to look like. I see all the LC on here and they are long! But, looking at the before and after photos, maybe he'll get longer later?


----------



## Marlie's Butler (May 11, 2011)

The first one's Marlie at about 7 months old when I got her. The other one is today at about 11 months. Granted it hasn't been a looong time, but I couldn't resist showing her off!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max at 11 weeks









Max at 16 months


----------



## RavensMom (Jun 25, 2010)

Bitty Raven - 11 weeks



Recent Raven


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

These are adorable! :wub:


Stark at 6 weeks old (@ the breeders):









Stark at 2 years old:


Stark at 6 weeks (@ the breeders):









Stark at 2 years old:


They grow up way to fast. Looking at all these adorable puppy photo's gives me puppy fever - bad!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow - I love that last pic of Stark! Just gorgeous--


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Gryff at 7 weeks.









Gryff at 5 1/2 months.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

What a perfect thread!


here is Havoc


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Loki


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Aspen at 6weeks...coming home.










Aspen at 9.5mo.










Same day.....he is supposed to be training for SchH....


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Nellie Girl!!!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Mommy's baby Ace...


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thor as a lil puppy, and now at 5months...:wild:...it's like they grow overnight.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister

11 weeks



















2 years old


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

aManicCookie said:


> Gryff at 7 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I am in love! What a hunk! :wub:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What a great thread! I cannot believe how much they change ...

Miss Molly at 9 weeks










And last week (18 months) and bonus with an ear up!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bianca said:


> What a great thread! I cannot believe how much they change ...
> 
> Miss Molly at 9 weeks
> 
> ...


 
hahahaha! I love her! She's a character! :wub:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

>


Wow! Gorgeous dog!!


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Wow! Gorgeous dog!!


Thank you!!! :wub: I think so too.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I think I am in love! What a hunk! :wub:


Hah thank you, I love the look in his puppy picture he looks like Mr. Intense!


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> Loki


Oh man, Loki's tongue is like wicked long... Also I love his coloring, what is it?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> Loki


 GORGEOUS Sable!!!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Just for fun 

4 weeks









10 weeks










I didn't even realize I had two pics so similar until just yesterday. Silly girl


----------



## jherring (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin @ 10 weeks










Odin @ 2 years


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I love threads like this.

Here is Ruger at maybe 9 - 10 weeks










Here's is Ruger last summer at 5 years old


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd, 9 weeks old:









Sigurd 2 years:


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!*

Here is Axl at 7 weeks and then again at 1 yr and 3 months.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's Cues at 11 weeks...










And today, nearly 2 years old


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo...seems like just the other day... and Hondo now! I know! I was just as suprised!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Hondo...seems like just the other day... and Hondo now! I know! I was just as suprised!


:rofl:

I don't see much of a difference!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lilie said:


> Hondo...seems like just the other day... and Hondo now! I know! I was just as suprised!


:spittingcoffee::rofl:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe at 10 1/2 weeks

Zoe at a year








Love how sables change so much,lol


----------



## landspeed (Apr 21, 2011)

11 weeks


21 weeks


sorry for the bad quality my camera is charging


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Hondo...seems like just the other day... and Hondo now! I know! I was just as suprised!


You are too funny!!!! I'm still rolling!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Hondo...seems like just the other day... and Hondo now! I know! I was just as suprised!


:rofl: Truly amazing, lol!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Bruiser - 

5 days old









5 years old


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Klamari said:


> Just for fun
> 
> 4 weeks


Awe, she looked like a bear cub!


----------



## Zeus2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

Zeus 8 weeks








Zeus 10 months


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

cindy_s said:


> I love threads like this.
> 
> Here is Ruger at maybe 9 - 10 weeks
> 
> ...


He is beautiful! He is a LC? Harley looks kind of like him, except he has curly hair (like cow-licks) on his back.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley at 8 wks. 









Harley right before he turned 4 this April.









Annie at about 12 weeks.









Annie about 3 in this picture.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

My Kodiak!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

My Arwen!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Harley at 8 wks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! They are just gorgeous! I LOVE whites. There is just something about them that gets me every time. I've said before that IF I ever get another GSD, it's going to be white. I just love them.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

HeyJude said:


> He is beautiful! He is a LC? Harley looks kind of like him, except he has curly hair (like cow-licks) on his back.


 Yes, Ruger is a long stock coat. I do keep his belly hair trimmed a bit.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> Max :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I don't know how to post pictures (too lazy), look at these and you're pretty close to my dog. Except mine's female and not quite as good lookin.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is my boy London at 10 weeks:

And here is a photo of him from last year at nearly 2 y/o:


----------



## Moon.lei (May 16, 2011)

Great post, I love all the photos  especially Odin who looks great, Harley who is stunning and Hondo lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cisco at 8 weeks...









Cisco now...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gala at 14 weeks









Gala now...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, Gala is stunning! I love her coloring.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer 6 weeks










Yesterday - almost 14 months










Love him more every day.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> What a perfect thread!
> 
> 
> here is Havoc


OMGsh - he is beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Here is a REALLY early pic of Masi, I think she was around 3 weeks old









and here she is now,


----------

